
F# community rally against Social Justice code of conduct - mrfsharp
https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/pull/772#issuecomment-190309926
======
HellaMedusa
Just as someone using the words "patriarchy" or "cis" tips you off that
they're what this guy would call a "SJW", using the term "SJW" in a serious
way tips me off that you spend a lot of time contributing to Red Pill
subreddits. I can't take you seriously when you start regurgitating
reactionary buzzwords from the manosphere (and when most of your citations
point to breitbart.com). I think there are valid reasons why one would be
opposed to this proposition, but this guy can't seem to make them resorting to
hysterics.

------
13thLetter
It was quite something to see the massively negative reaction from everyone in
the thread, followed by the original proposer ramming it down their throats
anyway with a sarcastic, dismissive "I appreciate your passion" conclusory
remark. Something about being a CoC proposer just makes people terrible.

